# Buckmore Park & Milton Keynes KARTING!!



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

The last event @ Buckmore Park, the Track was clear apart from the snow on the side, so, if you went off you got 'SNOWED', after 30 mins during the race, it was called off due to the electronics of the timing beacons not working!.....*The event has been re-scheduled for the 30th March @ 2.30pm*, please let me know if anyone would like to attend.

The next race though, prior to Buckmore is @ *Daytona, Milton Keynes on the 2nd March @ 3.30pm*

Both events are 2.5Hours long and 20 minute qualifying..

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

When replying, let me know which event you want to attend or Both.

Cheers

Howard


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Karting this Sunday @ Milton Keynes, anyone up for it?

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What is the cost for these events?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Â£190.00 (2 or 3 people)

2.5 Hour race

30 min qualify

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Last time it was 180!! Has it gone up?

Also can you have more than 3 people in a team if you want to bring the cost down?


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan, I had a discount last time - I personally wouldn't race more than 3 or otherwise you'll be paying to finish last..

Cheers

Howard

PS: Oh by the way, do you want to come, surely the extra tenner won't break the bank?(Split between 3


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I would be interested in this. I will ask a couple of mates if they want to team up with me.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Arrival time for tomorrow at Milton Keynes is 4pm (Prompt).

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am more interested for the event at the end of March actually.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Yep, no problems (Buckmore Park), everyone loves this circuit, kick off time there is 2.30pm...

Let me know if you can make it.

For Buckmore, need to Deposit of Â£75.00 made payable to: Mr A Brennecke

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Howard,

Registering provisional interest for 30th March as it's one of the few weekends we don't have much planned.

Will post mid week confirming yes or no - thanks for posting the thread.

Stu


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

No Problems for March, let me know mid-week.

Cheers

HOWARD


----------

